# Coat Handler Products



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

For those who use Coat Handler products......I don't know how long this will last, but Wgroom.com has a 2 for 1 special on gallon size Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner, while supplies last. I bought (and received today) a gallon of Maintenance Shampoo with 1 gallon free. It is $32.97 a gallon, but you'll receive 2 gallons for that price, although you do have to pay shipping on the extra free gallon. I wouldn't order it online, as they have the wrong price there. They also have the mixing bottles for $2.99 a piece. I tried them today, and it makes mixing the correct ratio a breeze. The only drawback is that the gallon sizes are heavy, and my total shipping for 2 gallons of shampoo, 16 oz of conditioner, and mixing bottles was $16. Still, it seems like a money-saver. Their toll free phone number is on their site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How did you find out about this special? :ear: 
Do we need to mention a special code or anything?

I was just looking through their site and checking out some of their other specials. They have a few really good deals on there. I don't see any mention of specials for Coat Handler, but their regular price on the gallon of conditioner is much better than you can even get at a show.

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- Don't go by those prices. When I ordered them, I was told that they had not changed the online prices to the newer higher prices. You'll have to call them and ask what the price is by phone. When I was ordering, the girl told me about the 2 for 1 deal. Now, their main web page shows a red headline off to the right saying 2 for 1 on all shampoos and conditioners. Even with the higher price ($32.97 a gallon), I still saved since I got a gallon free. Their toll free phone number is on the right side of the home page.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I tried calling and I'm too late - they are closed until Monday. Their website is now featuring a different product (2 for 1 special) so I hope I'm not too late. 

Kimberly, how much would you find a gallon of CHC for at a show?

Jane


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, thanks Jeanne. I'll call on Monday.

Jane, I can look up one of my receipts to be sure, but I believe it was more like $35 or $39 for a gallon of the conditioner.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just realized that Wgroom sent me a catalog along with my order. It has the updated prices. For 1 gallon Coat Handlers 15:1 Leave-in Conditioner its $32.35 (plus you get 1 gallon free). 

1 gallon Coat Handler Maintenance Shampoo is $32.97 (plus 1 gallon free).
1 gallon Coat Handler Clarifying Shampoo is $38.95 (plus 1 gallon free).
They also have "Bark 2 Basics" Shampoos and Conditioners with the free gallon offer if anyone uses that.

If you can buy it at a show, you wouldn't have to pay shipping. But then again, since you only pay the extra shipping on the free gallon, you're still ahead of the game. 

Since it says "limited supplies", if you want it, call them Monday as soon as you can! Hope this helps....:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Will do!

Jane, I just saw the sticker on one of my gallons - $37.95.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Bummer....I called this morning and they don't have the 2 for 1 on the gallons of CHC anymore. Oh well.

Next time!

Jane


----------

